# Cheia Ponte do Reguengo - Valada



## xxxjuhxxx (1 Mar 2010 às 21:15)

Deixo-vos aqui as Fotos da cheia entre ponte do Reguengo-Valada CartaxO










































01-03-2010


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2010 às 21:26)

xxxjuhxxx disse:


> Deixo-vos aqui as Fotos da cheia entre ponte do Reguengo-Valada CartaxO



Grandes fotos... a lezíria debaixo de água. Faz bem à terra...


----------



## actioman (2 Mar 2010 às 00:00)

Grande registo! 

É certo que causa grandes transtornos, mas é um fenómeno cíclico que essas lezírias tanto necessitam para continuarem a ser bem produtivas. 

Essa foto que o Agreste destacou está muito bem conseguida, assim tirada junto à água!

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## rozzo (2 Mar 2010 às 11:09)

Essa que o Agreste citou está fantástica!!!!


----------



## MSantos (2 Mar 2010 às 11:28)

Bom registo

Já à alguns anos que a lezíria Ribatejana não alagava tanto


----------

